# Wondering if anyone has a kitchen to share or rent in the DFW area?



## susanadalia (Jul 23, 2008)

I am just starting out decorating cakes, and I want to be legal before I really start anything. There is only one kitchen incubator that I have been able to find and it is $25/hr. I may only need the kitchen at the most once a week since I am just starting. Is anyone from my area willing to share a kitchen for rent?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hard to make a bottom line in baked goods with $25 an hour kitchen rent 1x a week.


----------



## susanadalia (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean. That is why I am trying to find a kitchen so I can advertise and have a legal kitchen to use. Anyone?


----------

